# Winter Orchid Festival at Waldor Orchids, Linwood, NJ - March 4 & 5 2022



## RNCollins (Feb 21, 2022)

*Winter Orchid Festival at Waldor Orchids 
March 4th - 5th, 2022, Fri & Sat, 9am – 5pm*


*Waldor Orchids
10 E. Poplar Ave. 
Linwood, NJ 08221 (10 miles from Atlantic City)
Phone (609) 927- 4126









Winter Orchid Festival at Waldor Orchids March 4th - 5th, 2022 9am – 5


Don't miss our Winter Orchid Festival at Waldor Orchids March 4th - 5th, 2022 9am – 5pm These vendors will be attending: The OrchidPhile, J & L Orchids, Fair Orchids, and Ecuagenera USA




www.waldor.com






Vendors invited:

Fair Orchids


Fair Orchids




J & L Orchids





J&L Orchids







jlorchids.com






OrchidPhile





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com






Ecuagenera





Ecuagenera - Orchids of Ecuador


Ecuagenera orchids from Ecuador, Orchids, Araceas, Aroids, Anthurium, Philodendron, Bromeliáceas and more tropical plants, propagated in vitro, available to be exported to all the world, flowering size, the procedures of Exportation and Importation are made by us.




www.ecuagenera.com







Greenhouse open 9 am - 5 pm*


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey stranger!


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 21, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Hey stranger!



Hi @NYEric, nice to see you! 

I hope there will be more orchid shows this year.


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2022)

When I was a kid, before I even knew what an orchid was, I lived a few blocks from there. Good thing I’m not there now!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> Hi @NYEric, nice to see you!


You too. See you there?


----------

